# Pump question



## Fishflakey (Jan 21, 2017)

Yesterday the power went out for a couple hours at my house. After it came on the pump in one of my tanks became very noisy. Nothing I do helps. I was wondering if anybody else has had this issue. Could a power surge have damaged the pump? My 2 tanks with canister filters are fine. This one is a submerged Sicce 1.0.

It's too noisy to live with and I will have to replace it if I can't fix it. The pump is only a couple months old and was working perfectly prior to this.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

It could be gunk around the impeller, so I would take it apart and make sure the the impeller + shaft is clear. Noisy pumps could also mean a worn bearing, but yours is fairly new. Before starting it again turn it every which way while it's submerged to make sure all the air is out. Best of luck.


----------



## Fishflakey (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you, I'll give it a try.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I would call Sicce, 865-291-3202


----------



## Fishflakey (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks BlueSunshine. I've been searching for that number. I've been unable to find any contact info for Sicce.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Fishflakey said:


> Thanks BlueSunshine. I've been searching for that number. I've been unable to find any contact info for Sicce.


You are very welcome!!!! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## jpbdh4 (Feb 28, 2016)

I would doubt the power going out directly caused the noise you are hearing. Possibly indirectly as in my experience with motors / impellers they are usually running fine and it's not until you turn them off say for maintenance and plug them back in you get a rattle. Gunk shifts just enough to throw it out of wack. Typically a good cleaning and back in business.

A lot of things have to go right (wrong) for a surge to nuke something. And usually when it does the device is toast. The first to go are usually devices at the end of the 'line'. And if just that device gets fried chances are it wasn't meant to be.

It takes quite the surge to destroy devices, and if you should experience that your pump wouldn't be the only casualty.

Redundancy is key for protection. Even without properly grounded outlets a quality surge protector will do the trick for a minor surge. For more piece of mind I installed a whole panel surge protector. Only 60 - 120 bucks depending on panel brand. Cool thing is it's just 2 poles, you can get in 15 or 20 amps, AND you can also use those breakers. Neat.

Now will it thwart a Mount Olympus Zeus attack? No. But better than nothing.


----------



## Fishflakey (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your helpful suggestions. In the end it turned out to be air in the system.


----------

